
Swadesh List - benbreen
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swadesh_list
======
glup
A nice generalization and extension, which is super useful for modern
linguistics and cognitive science, is the Intercontinental Dictionary Series
([https://ids.clld.org](https://ids.clld.org))

------
toufka
Many Swadesh lists are micro-etched on the Rosetta Disk made by the Long Now's
"Rosetta Project" \- an effort to preserve and document as many languages as
possible.

[https://blog.longnow.org/02010/09/24/swadesh-list-data-
now-r...](https://blog.longnow.org/02010/09/24/swadesh-list-data-now-re-
enabled-in-rosetta-internet-archive-collection/)

~~~
binrec
A few weeks ago I got curious about the phonological development of Rotokas
and figured I'd see if any reconstruction could be done on the North
Bougainville languages. The only documentation I could find for Ramopa and
Askopan at all were Rosetta Project Swadesh lists on archive.org - talk about
coverage!

------
haxterstockman
Glad to see this on HN. My now 85 year old linguistics professor once actually
used this to document a language in India. Bone char was always a crazy one!

